# Tou ma deformation ilf riser



## ltben (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi
I joint some picture of new riser (2 models) from Tou ma (china factory) for deformation ilf riser .
First is 19"-27" lenght in same riser that offer choice to modify 19",21",23",25",27" in same riser with so many weight accessories.($650.00 usd)
Second is 25"-29" lenght in same riser for choice to modify 25",27",29" in same riser (selling price is $705.00 usd)
I make more picture when i received mine and with weight detail for acessories


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Deformation suggests that the riser is twisted and defective. I assume you mean it has adjustable length.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

* “transformation”, perhaps? 

Looks cool!


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

I think the 19"-27" length riser will run into the same "problem" as the 25" Formula riser; running out of sight window at high poundage and short distances. 
And interesting look on the grip, with the lower left hand corner "missing". Where have I seen that before....


----------



## drstack (Feb 9, 2011)

Relationship of the height of the clicker plate to the plunger hole... what?!?!


----------



## klock379 (Jun 5, 2018)

drstack said:


> Relationship of the height of the clicker plate to the plunger hole... what?!?!


I don't think that is really a big problem. As long as the clicker is long enough to reach the tip of the arrow, where the clicker plate sits and where the clicker rests is just aesthetic?


----------



## nex667 (Sep 1, 2018)

klock379 said:


> I don't think that is really a big problem. As long as the clicker is long enough to reach the tip of the arrow, where the clicker plate sits and where the clicker rests is just aesthetic?


Most clickers have an endcap. Sure they will make a sound when they hit the clicker plate above the endcap though it will be different, especially the carbon ones.

What confuses me a bit is the "hill" below the first button hole and the space between the hole and the end of the riser. Seems a bit short for me to use for an glue on rest and the "hill" could interfere with clamp on rests.


----------



## Lorne (Jun 5, 2016)

No one has mentioned weight yet. So, I will.

How much does this sucker weigh?


----------



## thawkins (Jan 12, 2018)

Looks versatile, but also reminds me of my kids Transformer toys … wonder what it can change into?


----------



## WoolyWelsh (Sep 9, 2006)

Going only by the photos, that hump looks like the highly radiused shelf on a DAS riser.
Above the shelf hump - appears what seems to be an adjustable side plate for setting centreshot.
In all, an interesting piece of machinery coming from a toy factory.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Monstrosity.


----------



## klock379 (Jun 5, 2018)

Not trying to be facetious, but what would be a practical reason an archer would need so many length measurements in one riser? is it designed for someonewho would do bow hunting in the morning and 70M FITA competition in the afternoon? Or was it for someone who really wants a 29" riser, and this is just a mean to an end?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Probably so the company would need to produce and the retailer would need to stock only a single model instead of 5 different ones. Big cost savings.


----------



## Maggiemaebe (Jan 10, 2017)

klock379 said:


> Not trying to be facetious, but what would be a practical reason an archer would need so many length measurements in one riser? is it designed for someonewho would do bow hunting in the morning and 70M FITA competition in the afternoon? Or was it for someone who really wants a 29" riser, and this is just a mean to an end?


My only guess would be for a young archer (assuming this riser is lightweight) who may want to start with a small bow and grow from there while using the same riser. You could get a 60" bow using the 19" riser and short limbs and up to 74" with a 29" riser and long limbs. It'll take you from 18"-36" draw lengths or 3'-8' in height . The likely hood of anyone actually using this riser like I've described is incredibly low but makes for an amazing sales pitch for the uninformed.

Monstrosity indeed!


----------



## klock379 (Jun 5, 2018)

Stash said:


> Probably so the company would need to produce and the retailer would need to stock only a single model instead of 5 different ones. Big cost savings.


Yeah, for the manufacturer it is cost saving. But at $650 a pop, it is not saving archers much money...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## klock379 (Jun 5, 2018)

Maggiemaebe said:


> My only guess would be for a young archer (assuming this riser is lightweight) who may want to start with a small bow and grow from there while using the same riser. You could get a 60" bow using the 19" riser and short limbs and up to 74" with a 29" riser and long limbs. It'll take you from 18"-36" draw lengths or 3'-8' in height . The likely hood of anyone actually using this riser like I've described is incredibly low but makes for an amazing sales pitch for the uninformed.
> 
> Monstrosity indeed!


Yeah, good luck. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

klock379 said:


> Yeah, for the manufacturer it is cost saving. But at $650 a pop, it is not saving archers much money...


You’re familiar with the production, warehousing and shipping costs and wholesale dealer prices? There are $800-$900 risers out there by other manufacturers. Maybe this one is actually a bargain in terms of retail markup.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Does it come with a Klingon cloaking device?


----------



## ltben (Nov 28, 2016)

Stash said:


> You’re familiar with the production, warehousing and shipping costs and wholesale dealer prices? There are $800-$900 risers out there by other manufacturers. Maybe this one is actually a bargain in terms of retail markup.


Thanks ,one member with open eyes.
So many negative post for new concept from new small compagny,so if is come from "voodo brand name " the feedback ia positif.archery is in constant evolution and this riser approch is in this line.
The initial request is to make 19",21",23" in short riser version and 25",27",29" in long version.
He make 19/27 and 25/29 so he need starting point to make upgrate and in field test.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks interesting but at $650, no thanks. It will be like Bosen, decent riser but you can’t give them away used. At least Spig, Gillo, WF etc hold some good value.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John_K (Oct 30, 2011)

Draw a line between those limb bolts and see how little deflex - if any at all - is in that riser.

Now realise that this same guy is copying super-recurve limbs, which work much better with higher deflex risers.

That should tell you all you need to know about how little he knows about bows.

Save your money. There's plenty of lovely risers out there to spend it on.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

klock379 said:


> Not trying to be facetious, but what would be a practical reason an archer would need so many length measurements in one riser? is it designed for someonewho would do bow hunting in the morning and 70M FITA competition in the afternoon? Or was it for someone who really wants a 29" riser, and this is just a mean to an end?


I've done that before but it was a field round.



Stash said:


> Probably so the company would need to produce and the retailer would need to stock only a single model instead of 5 different ones. Big cost savings.


Exactly.


----------



## ltben (Nov 28, 2016)

You say some years ago shooter bash ilf new concept .now this is new point of view on ilf riser concept.
You like or you pass,so when you pass you come back at the end of wave.this is my point of view and just offer new product same to hyper recurve ilf limbs sone time ago.


----------



## waxyjaywalker (Apr 10, 2013)

Cool concept and all... But I'll be terrified to use the 19" setting. Doesn't look like the limbs will clear the extra chunk at some point in the draw cycle.


----------



## beleg2 (Dec 31, 2005)

It is not about a big or a small company, the design is not deflex enough even on the longest position.
The limbs should be behind the grip, not in front of it.









If they correct it, this will be a very good option. Acuracy and performance is more important than having one riser for all lengths.
JMO
Martin


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

This riser belongs in a movie about the dystopian future where a humans live in gangs and fight each other with crude weapons for the last cans of Campbell soup.

As a hanger for the heavily studded jackets of various sizes.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

It is said...beauty is in the eye of the beholder. In this eye...there is no beauty...just ugly. I would be embarassed to be seen holding this "thing".


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I like the concept of the adjustable length. I also agree with the criticism about the amount of deflex.

The appearance, well, it’s not to my taste, but then again, Spigarelli sold a good number of those butt-ugly Revolution risers, so who’s to say how it would sell?


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

its new and from China, thats already a sin and target to shoot at

MK and Gillo made adjustable riser with lesser adjustable range last n this year, people will also cheer about a spiga revolution even with rattle grip and prone to break A2 bolts.....no one says "Monstrosity" about them

so in the name of science and love of archery, I am already buying one from Touma, set with their super recurve limbs (not actually a copy of border, he has a different manufacturing process, at least his limbs can use 8125 and does not have a GPP limit)

may be a bad shooter, who knows? but I am willing to try before saying no


----------



## ltben (Nov 28, 2016)

kentsabrina said:


> its new and from China, thats already a sin and target to shoot at
> 
> MK and Gillo made adjustable riser with lesser adjustable range last n this year, people will also cheer about a spiga revolution even with rattle grip and prone to break A2 bolts.....no one says "Monstrosity" about them
> 
> ...


:thumbs_up


----------



## anthrope (Apr 11, 2017)

Comments on looks, function, practicality aside(which are largely subjective anyways)...I, for one, am glad that someone is innovating a newer concept which attempts to stray from the established. Continous evaluation and improvement is what ultimately leads to a great product but refusing to deviate from the status quo will seldom lead to progress. 

The concept of being able to tune the length of the riser is definitely interesting but we shall see how efficient the execution is.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

......a cubic cellphone with 6 large screens.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

.......a 1st gen SA80 answer to an SLR.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

It is many things, but a bow it is not.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

........a reason to have accident insurance. Just look at the size of the screw holes along the adjustment settings. Math, anyone? I mean, I’m bored.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

......the face of Danny Trejo.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

“It is never a good policy for a guest to tell the butler how to do his job.”


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Uh huh. And?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

........https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XK5s0zPnJY&feature=youtu.be&t=103

Yeah, and that^. This monstrosity reminded me of that.


----------



## Bow Rider (Jan 16, 2015)

Lets all sing together...
"Troll, troll, troll a thread, just because you can. No one cares what you say, just lesser of a man."
😉


----------



## DarkMuppet (Oct 23, 2013)

John_K said:


> Now realise that this same guy is copying super-recurve limbs, which work much better with higher deflex risers.
> 
> That should tell you all you need to know about how little he knows about bows.


So you've seen the video of the limbs then? 

Not so much "super recurve" but more like clown slippers! 😄

Bracing height looks to be no more than 4" too. 


I'll give the guy his dues, he obviously has access to some very expensive equipment to make his stuff, but he doesn't seem to quite know what the technicalities and the science is behind what he's trying to copy.


----------



## ltben (Nov 28, 2016)

DarkMuppet said:


> So you've seen the video of the limbs then?
> 
> Not so much "super recurve" but more like clown slippers! &#55357;&#56836;
> 
> ...


Ridiculus,copy of super recurve....morrison copy border,centaur,uukha,backwood compossite,dryad ??? Is only upgrate to archery material and product.
For member who don't accept material upgrate and idea ,just past to other post so some one reach "friend"(singapore buddy....)


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Can’t wait to see how many of you are actually going to pay cold hard cash to get your hands on these bad boys.


----------



## xyren (Sep 10, 2018)

Cool riser. Would keen to try.

But dude, real talk. You need a better way to deal with criticism. You need to learn why people are reacting the way they do. You’ve already made enemies before you even go to market. Would also be useful to learn proper English ...


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Changed my order to a 25" to 29" for larger sight window to string walk

Clicker assembly removed

Ma the maker altered his CAD overnight after we talked about riser design, archery n stuffs

N he send me the presentation this morning 

He doesn't know everything, no one does, but he is willing to listen adapt n change, thats more than enough to me

Monstrosity? Well I am loving it so far


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

xyren said:


> Cool riser. Would keen to try.
> 
> But dude, real talk. You need a better way to deal with criticism. You need to learn why people are reacting the way they do. You’ve already made enemies before you even go to market. Would also be useful to learn proper English ...


As far as I remember Itben is not Chinese n not Touma the maker

He is a fellow archer n hunter in the West, I remember him because he shot both 25" n 23" Bosen Stronghold risers before


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

"He doesn't know everything, no one does, but he is willing to listen adapt n change, thats more than enough to me"

He needs to take up the sport for a few more years.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

xyren said:


> .... Would keen to try.
> ..... Would also be useful to learn proper English ...



It's ok, no one's perfect.


----------



## xyren (Sep 10, 2018)

theminoritydude said:


> It's ok, no one's perfect.


I know right. Some people just can’t help it and have the compulsive need to correct others.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

xyren said:


> I know right. Some people just can’t help it and have the compulsive need to correct others.


Exactly


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

U know....he has a fb page

If u are so anxious to correct his design or approach, just drop him a line or pointer

U got some very strong statements upstair, only to make fun of n to deny a man's work

To the point way pass sarcasm, constructive or not, u are acting disrespectful as an adult 

Being in the sport for years does not give u that pass of trash talking

Archery is all about control, n I see none of it from u


----------



## ltben (Nov 28, 2016)

kentsabrina said:


> U know....he has a fb page
> 
> If u are so anxious to correct his design or approach, just drop him a line or pointer
> 
> ...





kentsabrina said:


> Changed my order to a 25" to 29" for larger sight window to string walk
> 
> Clicker assembly removed
> 
> ...


Super,you joint the group ,same initial request from me 25,27,29 model for stringwalking with long window.all riser come with all extra weight part to make your own personal setup.
Do you order with limbs set ?
Mine is with #36 medium hyper recurve ilf limbs set.
Just curious on hyper recurve feeling and performance,i'm archer from 46 years and try so many type of product ,i like recurve,barebow and i shoot border,morrison,uukha on hyper recurve ilf limbs.so this limbs set just make me curious on conception and material,i order other limbs set from backwood composite with other conception concept (order made in 2018...on list for one set)


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Possessing skills in CAD design gives one the unfettered right to design something really dangerous to use, and one appropriate response, is honesty.

........but sarcasm is more dangerous. The position of that clicker plate should have been a dead giveaway that our designer has no experience whatsoever in the activity he or she was designing a piece of equipment for. Bows are weapons. They undergo extreme stress and pressure that may cause serious injuries. Yes, I am insulting the designer.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

Seattlepop said:


> Does it come with a Klingon cloaking device?


looks more romulan to me


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't know how "new" or original this concept is to this maker of the riser in question, but drawing inspiration is never a bad thing! I agree with Theminoritydude, the f is up with that clicker plate position? Seems like people are getting to pay to be guinea pigs with a noname chinese company. I can think of alot better risers to put $705 into. But let us know how it goes


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

theminoritydude said:


> Possessing skills in CAD design gives one the unfettered right to design something really dangerous to use, and one appropriate response, is honesty.
> 
> ........but sarcasm is more dangerous. The position of that clicker plate should have been a dead giveaway that our designer has no experience whatsoever in the activity he or she was designing a piece of equipment for. Bows are weapons. They undergo extreme stress and pressure that may cause serious injuries. Yes, *I am insulting the designe*r.



"For you to insult someone they must first value your opinion". (Anonymous)


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Rylando said:


> I don't know how "new" or original this concept is to this maker of the riser in question, but drawing inspiration is never a bad thing! I agree with Theminoritydude, the f is up with that clicker plate position? Seems like people are getting to pay to be guinea pigs with a noname chinese company. I can think of alot better risers to put $705 into. But let us know how it goes
> 
> 
> Closer inspection appears to show clicker holes in what appears the correct position. Also, most photos show the riser with barebow weights, no clicker holes needed. Just sayin'.


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

Seattlepop said:


> Rylando said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how "new" or original this concept is to this maker of the riser in question, but drawing inspiration is never a bad thing! I agree with Theminoritydude, the f is up with that clicker plate position? Seems like people are getting to pay to be guinea pigs with a noname chinese company. I can think of alot better risers to put $705 into. But let us know how it goes
> ...


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Rylando said:


> Seattlepop said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, on that riser it is. That is an older riser that someone in rome? made some time ago. Was floating around on the Barebow group on FB a few weeks before this riser the thread is about came out. I was referring to the clicker plate on the riser on the first page. Would the black part of a beiter even contact it?
> ...


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Rylando said:


> Yes, on that riser it is. That is an older riser that someone in rome? made some time ago. Was floating around on the Barebow group on FB a few weeks before this riser the thread is about came out. I was referring to the clicker plate on the riser on the first page. Would the black part of a beiter even contact it?


I don’t think he knows what’s going on. A reference to a perfectly well designed riser’s clicker rod was made.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

ltben said:


> kentsabrina said:
> 
> 
> > U know....he has a fb page
> ...


Yup I also pair it with 36# medium limbs n I currently shot Morrison Max 6 + TT RC Extreme before

Would like to see how it turns out, I can see the limb tips are a bit bulky on the Touma, but he insists on durability.. so...I won't judge it now

Besides I am okay with a few fps loss for bomb proof reinforcement

Cheers~


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Insulting someone frankly does not add decency or justification to ur behavior 

N yes, I think u should not insult someone just because his archery equipment is not up to your standard

Besides all ur statements trying to mock and make fun of Tourma are not safety related

U wanna play the safety police card now? Perhaps do it next time right before u are high of being a jerk


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

What’s with everyone and “cards”?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

I take back what I said about Danny Trejo. Obviously, it was a mistake comparing him with this, thing.


----------



## Roy D (Nov 30, 2019)

Stash said:


> I like the concept of the adjustable length. I also agree with the criticism about the amount of deflex.
> 
> The appearance, well, it’s not to my taste, but then again, Spigarelli sold a good number of those butt-ugly Revolution risers, so who’s to say how it would sell?


My bow is _nót_ ugly!  lol


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

theminoritydude said:


> I take back what I said about Danny Trejo. Obviously, it was a mistake comparing him with this, thing.
> 
> View attachment 7052831


U take back or give out whatever u deem fit

It doesn't make u a better person by doing what u are doing now n then 

"obviously" it is not a mistake, but full of arrogance n ill will


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Roy D said:


> Stash said:
> 
> 
> > I like the concept of the adjustable length. I also agree with the criticism about the amount of deflex.
> ...


It is...to the point it is a beauty of its own kind...n I also have one in 23"..Haha

I changed the large pass through riser bolts to titanium bolts to avoid breakage

Heard the rev2 has slightly different design to ensure nothing will break

Think I am going get another one later this year, as my current one has stripped sight block screws on it....


----------



## Roy D (Nov 30, 2019)

Yeah it may be one of those things people get either a strong oooh or ewww to and not much in between..
Stripped threading ouch.. Funny that - my second rev is 4 weeks in use and 1 evening with a Shibuya sight on it ran into an issue with the sight block threadings too.... I am a longwinded poster be warned - but there is a thread where I detailed my own issues with it and currently back and forthing with dealer who is talking with importer who is talking with spigarelli factory.

You may be able to fix the stripped sight block threading in the riser with Helicoils perhaps - most car mechanics can do this job. If its totally gone stopgap solution could be longer metalscrews and nuts and washers on the cutout side.. Tapping for a larger thread is not advised - existing holes are pretty close to the edges and taking away from the stiffness of this bar as is.

Titanium has better sheer strength than most kinds of stainless but not all kinds - probably Spigarelli upped the spec on the stainless ones for the rev2..



As for your adventure with this tou ma - I would definately listen to some of the knowledge shared by some of the members here. Text on a screen can be mis interpreted easily and though some do use more sarcasm than others I'd say most of the critique given was weighted with some knowledge and experience and with something pretty close to good intentions even.


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

ltben said:


> Hi
> I joint some picture of new riser (2 models) from Tou ma (china factory) for deformation ilf riser .
> First is 19"-27" lenght in same riser that offer choice to modify 19",21",23",25",27" in same riser with so many weight accessories.($650.00 usd)
> Second is 25"-29" lenght in same riser for choice to modify 25",27",29" in same riser (selling price is $705.00 usd)
> I make more picture when i received mine and with weight detail for acessories


Suddenly, compound bows started looking so beautiful to me. 😉


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Roy D said:


> My bow is _nót_ ugly!  lol


Yes, it is. Sorry nobody ever told you before.

Also, Santa Claus is not real.


----------



## Roy D (Nov 30, 2019)

..I take back the bit I said about good intentions =_=


----------



## Wildwilli73 (Sep 8, 2020)

ltben said:


> Hi
> I joint some picture of new riser (2 models) from Tou ma (china factory) for deformation ilf riser .
> First is 19"-27" lenght in same riser that offer choice to modify 19",21",23",25",27" in same riser with so many weight accessories.($650.00 usd)
> Second is 25"-29" lenght in same riser for choice to modify 25",27",29" in same riser (selling price is $705.00 usd)
> I make more picture when i received mine and with weight detail for acessories


Can you please give me the Adresse to


----------



## Wildwilli73 (Sep 8, 2020)

ltben said:


> Hi
> I joint some picture of new riser (2 models) from Tou ma (china factory) for deformation ilf riser .
> First is 19"-27" lenght in same riser that offer choice to modify 19",21",23",25",27" in same riser with so many weight accessories.($650.00 usd)
> Second is 25"-29" lenght in same riser for choice to modify 25",27",29" in same riser (selling price is $705.00 usd)
> I make more picture when i received mine and with weight detail for acessories


Where to buy


----------

